# Vids with sound clips..



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

Click the link in my sig and watch video 1,2 & 3. Exhaust is stock to the mufflers which are now straight-thru Magna Flows with stock tips welded back on.. 
Oh, turn up the sound...










_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 5:48 PM 11-1-2004_


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (VWGUY4EVER)*

gotta luv it








At cruising speed is ther any large difference between that set up and the stock mufflers.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (passatW86sp)*

Not really noticeable inside the car except above about 3800 rpms in 6th. Now theres a sexy little growl up there. Also I find myself lugging it at low rpms in higher gears just to hear the bass..


----------



## jreichner (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (VWGUY4EVER)*

Very nice! But I have one question...Did you ever have the car dynoed to give you a measurement? Is there a reason why you wouldn't or couldn't change the stock pipes? Just curious. Of one other thing, how is the interior noise level? Also just curious.
Do you know the diameter of the pipe to the mufflers? And how about back pressure? How much is needed? The reason why I ask is my experience with motorcycles. A certain amount of back pressure is needed in fuel injected engines. Just curious about how much you can play in this w/o loosing performance. 
BTW...Nice pics and videos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (jreichner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jreichner* »_Very nice! But I have one question...Did you ever have the car dynoed to give you a measurement? Is there a reason why you wouldn't or couldn't change the stock pipes? Just curious. Of one other thing, how is the interior noise level? Also just curious.
Do you know the diameter of the pipe to the mufflers? And how about back pressure? How much is needed? The reason why I ask is my experience with motorcycles. A certain amount of back pressure is needed in fuel injected engines. Just curious about how much you can play in this w/o loosing performance. 
BTW...Nice pics and videos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I found that the mufflers are the real restrictions in the W8 exhaust. When we cut the mufflers down, we actually saw hot spots on the tops of the mufflers and when I looked inside them, I saw absolutely no daylight. I only changed the mufflers because of that and I'm not really in a position to go with a complete exhaust but the difference is still quite noticeable with just changing mufflers. Magna-Flow 2 1/2" straight thru mufflers. Interior noise ?? <_In Fat Bastards voice_>
SEXXXXXXYYYYYY !!!


----------



## jreichner (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thanks man! But on a unrelated subject...Did you ever have the car dynoed during your modification project? Just curious on the results. I am asuming that you have been happy with everything so far. 
My main thing right now is suspension because when I bought the car I lived in the city but now I live in the burbs and let me just tell you with the power and weight this car carries, I need some thing to reduce the body roll and ride bounce. Once I do that stuff then I will concentrate on the engine work. I can't wait for that!


----------



## jreichner (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (jreichner)*

Forgot to ask one other question...Which Magna Flow did you go with?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (jreichner)*









H&R Sports with stock shocks.
No I never dyno'd it.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Vids with sound clips.. (jreichner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jreichner* »_Forgot to ask one other question...Which Magna Flow did you go with?

18" straight thru.. 2 1/2" diameter..


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

Did I detect exhaust popping on a couple of those sound tracks? My Edelbrocks do not pop at all. Marco


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Maurizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maurizio* »_Did I detect exhaust popping on a couple of those sound tracks? My Edelbrocks do not pop at all. Marco

Popping ??? Any manual-trans equipped car will "pop" thru the exhaust when the throttle is released with a coast down from near-redline rpms.. No popping...


----------

